# refill for Barons



## dscott (Jan 25, 2006)

does anyone know where can you get refills for barons


----------



## Dario (Jan 25, 2006)

Check with Tangboy5000 (Charles)


----------



## Old Griz (Jan 25, 2006)

Your local office supply store should have them.. they are common rollerball and fountain pen refills.


----------



## LanceD (Jan 25, 2006)

I much prefer the Pilot G2 refill. I have noticed on many of the refills that come with the Barons they skip after a little use.


----------



## Dario (Jan 25, 2006)

That is why I am referring him to Charles,  Schmidt is much better than Hauser in my experience.

Haven't tried Pilot G2 refill yet but I bet they are nice too...I love Pilot pens []


----------



## Borg_B_Borg (Jan 25, 2006)

There is only one issue with using a Pilot G2 in place of a Hauser or Schmidt.  The G2 is shorter than either a Schmidt or a Hauser by a millimeter or so, not enough to hamper its functionality, but enough that it becomes noticeable when installed in a pen.  This can be corrected by either trimming down the shoulder of a G2 or by drilling away part of the internal portion of the pen.  The latter solution would unfortunately render a standard Hauser or Schmidt too long for the pen.

Steve


----------



## Dario (Jan 25, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Borg_B_Borg_
> <br />There is only one issue with using a Pilot G2 in place of a Hauser or Schmidt.  The G2 is shorter than either a Schmidt or a Hauser by a millimeter or so, not enough to hamper its functionality, but enough that it becomes noticeable when installed in a pen.  This can be corrected by either trimming down the shoulder of a G2 or by drilling away part of the internal portion of the pen.  The latter solution would unfortunately render a standard Hauser or Schmidt too long for the pen.
> 
> Steve



Hmmm...for this, I will never use Pilot G2 refill then.


----------



## JimGo (Jan 25, 2006)

I use the Montblanc refills.  The tip is a little wider than the Schmidt or Hauser, but I've successfully used it in a Jr. Gent and a Ligero.  My Ligero doesn't show any difference between the refills, but on the Jr. Gent it is apparent that it doesn't fit properly because the writing tip doesn't QUITE extend out as far as with the Schmidt/Hauser refills.

FWIW, I sold a Havana with a ballpoint refill to my cousin.  I bought some standoffs at HomeDepot and cut it to the appropriate length, and slid that over the refill to create an artifical shoulder.  He specifically asked about a ballpoint, otherwise I wouldn't have done such a cluge, but he's aware of the need to use the standoff on all future refills too.  I figure I'll be making some new standoffs for him in a few months, but that's what you do for family!


----------



## Jim Boyd (Jan 25, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Borg_B_Borg_
> <br />There is only one issue with using a Pilot G2 in place of a Hauser or Schmidt.  The G2 is shorter than either a Schmidt or a Hauser by a millimeter or so, not enough to hamper its functionality, but enough that it becomes noticeable when installed in a pen.  This can be corrected by either trimming down the shoulder of a G2 or by drilling away part of the internal portion of the pen.  The latter solution would unfortunately render a standard Hauser or Schmidt too long for the pen.
> 
> Steve



Something sounds backwards here[]


----------



## vick (Jan 25, 2006)

[/quote]

Something sounds backwards here[]
[/quote]

I though I was not getting something glad to hear I am not the only one. 
Call me a hack but I would tend to try to shorten, stretch or replace the spring if I wanted to make a different refill fit better.


----------



## Borg_B_Borg (Jan 25, 2006)

When I said a G2 is shorter in my previous post, I was referring to the distance between the tip and the shoulder of the refill.  It's not something that can be corrected by simply inserting a longer spring or shim, etc. because the refill is already extending as far as it can in the pen.  Like I said before, one way to correct it is to trim the shoulder down on that particular G2 refill, but this will have to be done every time a new G2 refill is used.  Or you can modify the interior of the pen(I haven't done this on mine) so that the shoulder of the refill can seat further down the tip of the pen.

Steve



> _Originally posted by vick_
> <br />
> 
> I though I was not getting something glad to hear I am not the only one.
> Call me a hack but I would tend to try to shorten, stretch or replace the spring if I wanted to make a different refill fit better.


----------



## Rifleman1776 (Jan 25, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Old Griz_
> <br />Your local office supply store should have them.. they are common rollerball and fountain pen refills.



I am yet to find an office supply store that has access to Hauser or Schmidt refills, including Office Depot, etc. Nor can I find them with internet searches. I think those are just ficticious names. [] The Zebra JF works also and is acceptable.


----------



## JimGo (Jan 25, 2006)

Try target Frank.


----------



## Ron Mc (Jan 25, 2006)

I replace my Hauser refills with the Schmidt 888F from TangBoys site. I'll be darned if the name is lost in my feeble mind but I imagine he'll jump in here at some point.
Good product and good service.[]


----------



## Woodpenman (Jan 25, 2006)

http://www.theinkflow.com/schmidt_cat.htm


The Ink Flow

Schmitd refills $1.40 each.

I to wish the Baron came with a Schmitd!


----------



## Charlie in Garfield (Jan 25, 2006)

Hi Dsostt,
WoodChips has Schmidt refills for about  $1.00 each.
    Just Charlie & Betsy []


----------



## chigdon (Jan 25, 2006)

I found some Hauser refills at Target for $.99 of all places.


----------



## dscott (Jan 26, 2006)

thank you for all the help


----------



## gerberpens (Jan 26, 2006)

I too have purchased Hauser refills at Target for $.99.  That is the lowest price anywhere.  I beleive the Baron comes with a Hauser 707 refill and Target carries the Hauser 777 refill.   But for $.99 I carry them for my Baron customers who don't want to travel to Target.  I haven't had any complaints.


----------



## Rifleman1776 (Feb 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Borg_B_Borg_
> <br />There is only one issue with using a Pilot G2 in place of a Hauser or Schmidt.  The G2 is shorter than either a Schmidt or a Hauser by a millimeter or so, not enough to hamper its functionality, but enough that it becomes noticeable when installed in a pen.  This can be corrected by either trimming down the shoulder of a G2 or by drilling away part of the internal portion of the pen.  The latter solution would unfortunately render a standard Hauser or Schmidt too long for the pen.
> 
> Steve



  I have one in my personal Baron right now. Went in without problem and is OK.


----------



## Rifleman1776 (Feb 3, 2006)

More info on the Baron refill problem. I say problem because the Hauser and Schmidts seem to be myths. Have checked with all the big office supply stores and even Target, none have them. I have found the following information as to what refills fit the Baron rollerball: 
Hauser 707 and 777 
Schmidt 888 
Pilot G-2 
Zebra JF 
And today I received a reply from Cross customer service. According to them the follwing are also compatible: 
Cross 8521 (blue) and 8523 (black)


----------



## mrcook4570 (Feb 3, 2006)

It's a standard rollerball cartridge.  Many companies make them.  Sailor, Schaeffer, Schmidt, Hauser, Cross (rolling ball), etc.  Staples, Office Depot, and Levenger's all carry their own generic brand as well.  But the generic ones, IMO, are not very smooth.


----------



## alamocdc (Feb 3, 2006)

The Schmidt 5888 (metal version of the 888) also fits.


----------



## ccarse (Feb 3, 2006)

> the Hauser and Schmidts seem to be myths



Why is that? They are what come in pens and can buy them readily on the internet. I just ordered some from http://www.woodchipshome.com/mm5/merchant.mvc?Screen=CTGY&Store_Code=WC&Category_Code=SCHM the other day. What is so mythical about them? Maybe I am misunderstanding your statement.


----------



## Rifleman1776 (Feb 4, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ccarse_
> <br />
> 
> 
> ...



Thanks for that link. Of course, my comment is an exaggeration. But that is the impression I got after checking with numerous local office supply stores and several of the large, nationally known, office supply outfits and the big discount stores. No one has them or can even order them. 'Tis a puzzlement, indeed. And it has the potential of making pen customers upset when/if they cannot buy refills. I'm not interested in just a source for myself, it is the end-user customer I'm thinking about. I note even Wood Chips is out of stock. Maybe they really are just a myth.....[]


----------



## Rudy Vey (Feb 4, 2006)

If you go to any office supply store, take the refill with you and show them. The type is pretty standard and they should not have any problem to help you. If you want the brand that come with the Barons, you can get them from Berea. But you can also use the Schmidt refills that come with Gents pens. They can be found either here:

http://www.theinkflow.com/schmidt_cat.htm

We also had a group buy some time ago, IIRC last fall, and they were a little as $0.35 a piece for the good quality Schmidt refills. I think the link was listed here too, woodchips, or so.

Both the Hauser and the Schmidt are good quality refills, and I even bought no-name brand in office store that worked fine.





> _Originally posted by dscott_
> <br />does anyone know where can you get refills for barons


----------



## rustym (Feb 8, 2006)

Bear Tooth Woods has the Schmidt 888.


----------



## Rifleman1776 (Feb 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Rudy Vey_
> <br />If you go to any office supply store, take the refill with you and show them. The type is pretty standard and they should not have any problem to help you. If you want the brand that come with the Barons, you can get them from Berea. But you can also use the Schmidt refills that come with Gents pens. They can be found either here:
> 
> http://www.theinkflow.com/schmidt_cat.htm
> ...



Rudy, I have made the rounds of more office supply stores than I have previously visited in the past ten years. I even braved the crazed drivers in Little Rock during rush hour. None to be found.


----------



## Rifleman1776 (Feb 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by rustym_
> <br />Bear Tooth Woods has the Schmidt 888.



Thanks. Good ole Ernie. He'll get an order. Thanks for the tip.


----------

